# In search of a Weinmann Rim Thread?



## hopkintonbike (Nov 15, 2019)

I found a very nice example of the Schwinn Superior that I have been looking for, this one is 1976 and the front rim has been replaced with Araya, the original rear rim is a convex smooth profile 70s Weinmann rim, not the concave touring rim nor the 1 with the "shoulder" and raised spoke nipples, did I see a thread here on the CABE where a pic of the various 1970s 27 inch clincher profiles were shown? Todd


----------



## 3-speeder (Nov 15, 2019)

I think you're looking for this one:   Post #28








						1971 Paramount P13-9 wheel restoration questions | Lightweight Schwinn Bicycles
					

Wow! sounds like you have a really nice bike.  Your comment makes me think there may be a special design feature for a rim to be a sew up rim.  If you know that to be true, please look at my photos to tell me if my rims are limited to sew up tires.   I want to keep this bike as original as...




					thecabe.com


----------



## hopkintonbike (Nov 15, 2019)

thanks, thought I saw that here, I appreciate it! Todd


----------



## juvela (Dec 12, 2019)

-----

When searching/researching Weinmann produced rims for wired-ons it is good to remember that there is a range of models done under the Alesa brand name.  These come from Belgium.  They often exhibit a blue disc/label around the valve hole.

-----


----------

